

John Tierney: Why people can handle the truth regarding their own DNA. - cwan
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/18/science/18tier.html?_r=1&src=me&ref=science

======
pasbesoin
I can handle the truth. I'm quite a bit more skeptical about my insurance
company, big pharma, and the other "players" in an already gamed system.

